# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zijlstra (Burdaard)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zijlstra

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Burdaard, Burdaard

Adres: Jislumerdyk 12, Burdaard

Website: www.huisartsenferwerderadiel.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zijlstra*

----------

